# Help me name my Fantasy Football Team!



## Space_Dandy (Aug 8, 2022)

What should I name my team? You can give me a team logo as well.

If I get a few good suggestions I'll make this into a poll.

Also while we're at it, if anyone actually knows anything about football, any advice on what picks I should try for?


----------



## The Luigi Player (Aug 8, 2022)

(The) Ball Diddlers


----------



## Sparkletor 2.0 (Aug 8, 2022)

The Baseball Batters


----------



## Dr. Henry Armitage (Aug 8, 2022)

The Atlanta Moon Crickets

Edit: The Detroit Porch Monkeys. Team slogan "It's cool we're taking it back"


----------



## Smug Chuckler (Aug 8, 2022)

the shitsburg stealers


----------



## Punished Brent (Aug 8, 2022)

Spiderman


----------



## Pitbull Victim (Aug 8, 2022)

The Protocols of the Al Davis of Zion - here's your logo


----------



## Fascist Frederick (Aug 8, 2022)

Digger Nicks


----------



## Boyd McVoid (Aug 8, 2022)

Space Fags


----------



## EnemyStand (Aug 8, 2022)

Space Dandy's Fantasy Football Team.

Gotta make sure you're inoffensive.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Aug 8, 2022)

Boston Buck Breakers


----------



## XYZpdq (Aug 8, 2022)

Anal Cunt


Spoiler: logo


----------



## Fetish Roulette (Aug 8, 2022)

From The Uncanny Valley said:


> Boston Buck Breakers


If you win the championship and use this name, the team that loses to you has to rename themselves the Boston Broken Bucks.


----------



## Oughtism (Aug 9, 2022)

New Zealand Fruit Agriculturalists


----------



## Table Country (Aug 9, 2022)

The Folsom Futt-Buckers.


----------



## Smug Chuckler (Aug 9, 2022)

Dallas Convicts
Tampa Bay Buckbreakers


----------



## Rungle (Aug 9, 2022)

soccer team


----------

